# best Lipo ?



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

What is the best race Lipo battery for 13.5 road car? No limit.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

SMC or newer Orion batteries are going to be awesome. Don't get wrapped up in the hype, especially the "C" junk, pick a name brand and enjoy.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

smc 5000 is the only way to go..you won't see orion putting discharge information on every lipo they sell! stick with smc and great customer service..danny is very active on these boards and will always answer any questions you may have. smc has also been in the battery business for over 10 years!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

What are ya building Richard? On-Road PAN CAR or your TC? 

I know SMC and a couple others are working on split type packs for some of the On-Road applications.

How's the new HOUSE?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

TC.
New house is still in escrow. 
Should close on or befor Friday.


----------



## albella (Sep 11, 2008)

katf1sh said:


> smc 5000 is the only way to go..you won't see orion putting discharge information on every lipo they sell! stick with smc and great customer service..danny is very active on these boards and will always answer any questions you may have. smc has also been in the battery business for over 10 years!



I think its been longer then that! I remember racing with him in Toronto almost 20 years ago!!!! OMG I'm gettin old.


----------

